# Garmin GPS Map s 76



## Schl@chter (24. Januar 2008)

Habe vor mir nen Gps Handgerät zu holen hatte da an das s76 gedacht hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät ob es sich lohnt oder nicht??


----------



## AndreL (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*

Hi,
ich gehe mal davon aus das du das Garmin GPSmap 76s meinst. Also das SW Gerät. Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus das du es gebraucht kaufen möchtest.
Sowas hatte ich auch mal, absolut empfehlenswert. ABER du bekommst für nahezu den gleichen Preis ein GPSmap 76c. Unterschiede: 
Pro: Farbdisplay, größerer Speicher, Autorouting fähig, KEIN MAGNETKOMPASS (ich finde das Ding absolut Sch......), schnellerer Prozessor.
Contra: etwas kleineres Display, höherer Stromverbrauch.

Allgemeine Vorteile der Garmin 76xxx Reihe:
Schwimmendes Gerät, sehr Robust, guter Empfang, große Mengen an FREIEN Karten verfügbar, leichte Bedienung, sehr kulanter Service, sowohl national als auch International.
Zum Preis, sowohl für das GPSmap 76s als auch für das GPSmap 76c würde ich nicht mehr als 150€ ausgeben, es sei denn es sind originale Karten UND der Zugang zum Kundenkonto (Übergabe aller Zugangsdaten und Codes) dabei.


----------



## Schl@chter (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*

Hi
Danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort wollte mir das Gerät ursprüglich in den USA holen hatte bei einigen Händlern angefragt die mir sagten das sie die Geräte nicht nach Deutschland schicken dürften dann hätte ich wohl auch das 76c
genommen .Habe mir nu das 76 s in Deutschland neu für 215 € bestellt was ich an dem Gerät so toll fand mit den hilfsmitteln wie reisecomputer und betonnung auf wasser ma sehen ob das Gärät hält was es verspricht


----------



## Luremaster (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*

Also ich habe mir das 60csx geholt.
Hat sicher seinen Preis, ist aber supergenau.
Man muß sich nur ordentlich damit befassen dann klappt es!
Denke man hat dadurch einen großen Vorteil da man die Stellen zu 100% wiederfindet.
Habe mir auf der Boot eins von Lowrance angeschaut.Ist fast genauso teuer hat aber nur eine Genauigkeit von 10-15m.
Das 76 ist `Schwimmfähig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## climber (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



Luremaster schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das 60csx geholt.
> Hat sicher seinen Preis, ist aber supergenau.
> Man muß sich nur ordentlich damit befassen dann klappt es!
> Denke man hat dadurch einen großen Vorteil da man die Stellen zu 100% wiederfindet.
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ein Empfang auch unter widrigsten Bedingungen.
Nehme es zum Biken, Klettern, Fischen, Wandern usw.
Nach meiner Meinung gibt es zur Zeit kein besseres GPS-Handy und ich beschäftige mich seit 8 Jahren damit.

climber


----------



## Gunti2005 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*

Habe im letzten Urlaub auch einige Tests mit meinem 60CSX + BlueChart gemacht.

Macht einfach richtig Spass damit die Unterwasserberge und Kanten abzufahren. Zum Suchen der Unterwasserberge konnten wir dann auf das Echolot komplett verzichten, da die Markierungen (Felsen und Berge) im Kartenmaterial super genau waren.

Spitzen GPS :k und super genau. Würde das Teil immer wieder kaufen. ... wenn nur die teuren Karten und das garminsche Lizenzgehabe nicht wären.....


----------



## climber (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> Habe im letzten Urlaub auch einige Tests mit meinem 60CSX + BlueChart gemacht.
> 
> Macht einfach richtig Spass damit die Unterwasserberge und Kanten abzufahren. Zum Suchen der Unterwasserberge konnten wir dann auf das Echolot komplett verzichten, da die Markierungen (Felsen und Berge) im Kartenmaterial super genau waren.
> 
> Spitzen GPS :k und super genau. Würde das Teil immer wieder kaufen. ... wenn nur die teuren Karten und das garminsche Lizenzgehabe nicht wären.....



ja genau und das hat mich bis jetzt auch abgeschreckt mir die BlueChart Karten zu holen.

climber


----------



## AndreL (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



climber schrieb:


> ja genau und das hat mich bis jetzt auch abgeschreckt mir die BlueChart Karten zu holen.
> 
> climber



Was erwartet ihr denn? Das Garmin euch die Karten schenkt? Ich weiß nicht was immer dieses Gejammer soll. Die Blue Chart kosten für eine Regular Region gerade mal 199€ mit Glück auch weniger. Wenn du für so einen Bereich Papierkarten in vergleichbarer Qualität kaufst wird das teurer. Sicher gibt es Anbieter von Navigationsgeräten die billigere Karten anbieten, da ist aber der Detailgrat und die Genauigkeit eine Stufe geringer.
Zum Lizensgehabe, 
ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie sich Leute öffentlich darüber aufregen wie gemein es doch ist, das Garmin einen Weg gefunden hat der sehr effektiv verhindert das seine Produkte als Raubkopien verramscht werden. Und nichts anderes ist es!!!!!


----------



## climber (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



AndreL schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr denn? Das Garmin euch die Karten schenkt? Ich weiß nicht was immer dieses Gejammer soll. Die Blue Chart kosten für eine Regular Region gerade mal 199€ mit Glück auch weniger. Wenn du für so einen Bereich Papierkarten in vergleichbarer Qualität kaufst wird das teurer. Sicher gibt es Anbieter von Navigationsgeräten die billigere Karten anbieten, da ist aber der Detailgrat und die Genauigkeit eine Stufe geringer.
> Zum Lizensgehabe,
> ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie sich Leute öffentlich darüber aufregen wie gemein es doch ist, das Garmin einen Weg gefunden hat der sehr effektiv verhindert das seine Produkte als Raubkopien verramscht werden. Und nichts anderes ist es!!!!!



ups, was ist denn das für ein Ton. |kopfkrat
Ich habe seit 9 Jahren Garmin Geräte und habe in Hardware und Software schon sehr viel Geld gesteckt.
Ich bräuchte die BlueChart Software einmal im Jahr und dafür ist mir die einzelne Freischaltung viel zu teuer.
Da komme ich definitiv mit einer Karte besser weg.
(eine gute Karte steht der Software im übrigen in nichts nach)
Zum anderen habe ich alleine ca. 400 Euro nur für Karten Software ausgegeben, nur diese nutze ich auch jeden Tag.
Es ging in keinster Weise um das Lizengebaren der Firma Garmin. 

Ich denke ich habe schon ein paar Euro mehr als die meisten anderen Leute in die Kassen der Firma Garmin gespült.
Ich beschäftige mich mit GPS wahrscheinlich länger, als die meisten Leute von diesem Thema gehört haben.

Die Aussage das der Software Preis im Verhältnis zum Nutzen für mich zu teuer ist, heißt nicht gleichzeitig das ich diese Software als Raubkopie möchte, von solchen Aussagen möchte ich mich ausdrücklich distanzieren !!! 

climber


----------



## Sockeye (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



AndreL schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr denn? Das Garmin euch die Karten schenkt?....
> 
> ...ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie sich Leute öffentlich darüber aufregen wie gemein es doch ist, das Garmin einen Weg gefunden hat der sehr effektiv verhindert das seine Produkte als Raubkopien verramscht werden. Und nichts anderes ist es!!!!!



Mir geht es ähnlich. Ich finde es auch immer wieder belustigend, dass Garmin kostenloses, von Steuergeldern bezahlte, digitale,  von Starvanger.org zur Verfügung gestellte Seekarten auf CD bannt und in kleinen Schnipseln a 199€ dankbaren Gremlin Usern verkauft....:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Kampfknödel (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*

Rrrrrichtig - auch mein Reden. Die Preise der Karten sind Wegelagerei und dazu auch oftmals geklaut.
Ich persönlich ärgere mich warum ich keine Minikarte zum Minipreis bekomme. Für ganz Norwegen bräuchte man übrigens 3 Karten. Ein paar Kacheln würden mir schon genügen.

Übrigens..nur der Vollständigkeit und fürs Protokoll. Ich glaub irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man sowohl die Weichware besorgen als auch registrieren kann. Aber wir sind ja die Guten - gell!
Ich werde nächstes Jahr beim Kombigerät zuschlagen...vielleicht tut sich ja bis dahin was.


----------



## Gunti2005 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



AndreL schrieb:


> Zum Lizensgehabe,
> ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie sich Leute öffentlich darüber aufregen wie gemein es doch ist, das Garmin einen Weg gefunden hat der sehr effektiv verhindert das seine Produkte als Raubkopien verramscht werden. Und nichts anderes ist es!!!!!



Wenn Du darüber lachen kannst  isses ja gut. ... smile ...

Ich finde es im übrigen auch gut wie effektiv Garmin das macht. Mit Lizenzgehabe meinte ich jedoch auch den Umgang mit registrierten Kunden und freigeschalteten Karten. Sofern mal ein Gerätewechsel ansteht ist man dem schlechten Service chancenlos ausgeliefert.

PS: nicht allgemein nehmen, sind persönliche Garmin Erfahrungen, der Preis ist für das Kartenmaterial und nicht für guten Service

Schade


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Garmin GPS Map s 76*



AndreL schrieb:


> das Garmin einen Weg gefunden hat der sehr effektiv verhindert das seine Produkte als Raubkopien verramscht werden. Und nichts anderes ist es!!!!!



und übrigens sooo effektiv ist dier "Schutz" auch nicht. Such mal im Netz zu "garmin torrent". Da gibts eigentlich alle Karten freigeschaltet und sogar FreischaltCode-Generatoren.

Ich nutze keine Garmins und will hier keine Anleitung geben, da ja diese Nutzung illegal ist.

VG
Sockeye


----------

